# ICAS Portal Not Working



## Sharifuddin (Oct 18, 2014)

HI All, 

Whenever , i press the apply button to initiate ICAS application process, it shows following message:

"ICAS’s system is currently processing a large volume of applications. Please try again later."

Kindly guide, if anyone know about it.

Regards

Syed Sharif Uddin


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

It is pretty self-explanatory isn't it?


----------



## raza1985 (Apr 18, 2015)

I am also having a above mention problem, please guide us in this matter


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

raza1985 said:


> I am also having a above mention problem, please guide us in this matter


Nothing to "guide" you on... just try again at a later time as advised by the website or contact ICAS directly.


----------



## yousaf2k (Apr 27, 2015)

I contacted ICAS they said try again and again for many hours until you get the form. Its just stupid. I did tried till many weeks and many different times and the error message is still there. If I apply as a student rather then Immigration then form opens immediately. So they deliberately doing this because system is not busy as it is taking the students applications from the same exact page. you can try to remove the ?a=2 from the url and application page will open but for students.


----------



## yemitoyin (May 26, 2015)

*ICAS app*

So, can we use the student option then? As from the student option too, you can choose 'others' as purpose and write immigration in the "other" feild. What do you feel?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

yousaf2k said:


> So they deliberately doing this because system is not busy as it is taking the students applications from the same exact page.



Do not assume they are doing this intentionally. Never ascribe to malice that which can easily be explained by incompetence.


----------



## yousaf2k (Apr 27, 2015)

Try University of Toronto, ICAS failed to handle number of application they are receiving.


----------

